

GPL Abuse - Reselling WordPress Products for Profit - Redsprows
https://gplclub.org/

======
3825
Reselling is not a problem as long as they offer the source and explicitly
grant the same rights the got, right?

~~~
Redsprows
I guess legally it's not a problem, but ethically? I just don't think the
premium WordPress market is mature enough to exploit like this, but perhaps
this is just the thing that will kick it into shape.

